# Syllabus for ETEA



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

Does anybody know if the testing agency of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa ever creates a syllabus for their entry exam like UHS does? It would be helpful to know what to focus on rather than just trying to swallow all of the information whole. For biology I am just trying to learn everything in general, like the body systems, taxonomy etc. For chemistry I am focusing especially on the different kinds of elements and how they react with one another, and small details like what they are used for and stuff. For physics there are so many different equations that I have to memorize, I dont know what to focus on. Is there any sort of syllabus or information of this sort available?


----------

